# Why you shouldn't stand below a jump...



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Weird looking slope though, kicker in the middle. Looks like Europe somewhere?!?

Ouch - Skiers get taken out hard while standing on jump landing - Snowboard Magazine


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Darwin Awards candidates ?


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Must have been the snowboarder's fault right?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Weird looking slope though, kicker in the middle. Looks like Europe somewhere?!?
> 
> Ouch - Skiers get taken out hard while standing on jump landing - Snowboard Magazine


pause @:03 - Caradiboi snowpark; La Plagne, France.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Dickheads.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Ugggghhhhhh girl gets tomahawked. Showed this around work today. People's reactions to it are great.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

damn, I would laugh but those look like kids. not too far there's another lady just casually cruising down the landing. "hmm I wonder why this slope is shaped in this weird way, what could it possibly be used for?"


----------



## TwiggyMK (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha natural selection at its finest. Is it wrong to hope for maybe a broken tibia or clavicle?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TwiggyMK said:


> Haha natural selection at its finest. Is it wrong to hope for maybe a broken tibia or clavicle?


Yeah, that's a little fucked up. Looks like the boarder went down and took it in the side, hopefully bruised/broken ribs is all he got. Skier might have been pretty fucked up!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Having just had no fewer than two dumb ass dipshits pull right out in front of me on my way to work. Both utterly oblivious despite a blaring horn and screeching brakes? I am increasingly less and less surprised by just how stupid and clueless ppl can be. 


....although this example shows some immense stupidity! :dunno:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Ouch. I hope the boarder is ok


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

annnnnd.... two pins for the spare.

BTW ouch.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I too hope the boarder is okay.

The skiers got exactly what they deserve.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, that's a little fucked up. Looks like the boarder went down and took it in the side, hopefully bruised/broken ribs is all he got. Skier might have been pretty fucked up!


if you go to around 6 seconds you'll see that the boarder pops right back up. Doesn't mean he isn't hurt but is definitely encouraging.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to see the next 10 seconds to a minute where the skiers flip out at the guy on the snowboard and blame it on him. you know it happened


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Weird looking slope though, kicker in the middle. Looks like Europe somewhere?!?
> 
> Ouch - Skiers get taken out hard while standing on jump landing - Snowboard Magazine



Oh, the irony. A skier friend sent this to me this morning with the heading "Why snowboarders are assholes."I replied with a harshly worded explanation of how stupid the skiers were.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ThredJack said:


> Must have been the snowboarder's fault right?


Actually heard that today. Damned snowboarders are assholes. I guess skiers aren't stupid.


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

This is where the k2 happy hour with its pointy metal edges comes in handy


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Actually heard that today. Damned snowboarders are assholes. I guess skiers aren't stupid.


Luckily, it's only a minority of idiots who actually think this way.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Oh, the irony. A skier friend sent this to me this morning with the heading "Why snowboarders are assholes."I replied with a harshly worded explanation of how stupid the skiers were.


:blink:

I've heard of people rear ending people and blaming the guy in front too... :blink:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Doesnt that park have indications/fences to stop people meandering in like that?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

tokyo_dom said:


> Doesnt that park have indications/fences to stop people meandering in like that?


it almost looks like that group of 3 skiers was together. If you look to the far left there is a bright orange fence. My guess and I see this at my local hill a lot. Is that group, possibly a parent and 2 kids, rode over the jump to the left side of the take off ramp, the kids then skied across the landing of the jump. 

Again I blame parents, like I said I have seen kids do this at our local resort a ton. Ride up the side of the take off ramp to pizza down the landing ramp. 

If anyone knows the outcome it would be nice to hear if that skier had any broken bones. Looked like the boarder was ok.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

slyder said:


> it almost looks like that group of 3 skiers was together. If you look to the far left there is a bright orange fence. My guess and I see this at my local hill a lot. Is that group, possibly a parent and 2 kids, rode over the jump to the left side of the take off ramp, the kids then skied across the landing of the jump.
> 
> Again I blame parents, like I said I have seen kids do this at our local resort a ton. Ride up the side of the take off ramp to pizza down the landing ramp.
> 
> If anyone knows the outcome it would be nice to hear if that skier had any broken bones. Looked like the boarder was ok.


Watching it again, that's pretty much what I'm seeing too. I don't really understand the lack of thinking on the skiers/parents side. But I'm really not surprised by it either.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

our big kickers are all locked away in a "park-only" area where you need a park pass, which costs extra money. this is standard on all the mountains I've been to around here.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Typical dumb fuck skiers. I literally had the same thing happen to me this weekend. I was coming down a what looked to be completely deserted run with a roller in the middle. I launched off the roller, and just as I did I saw 2 skiers standing in my landing path, chatting away just under the roller (completely out of sight from above). Despite my best efforts, I ended up clipping one of the skiers skis and wiped out. I flipped the fuck out on them for being dumbasses and standing under a roller, but of course they yelled at me saying that I should come to a stop at rollers and make sure there's no one below :dizzy:. I fucking hate skiers.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> ...saying that I should come to a stop at rollers and make sure there's no one below :dizzy:.


that has to be the dumbest thing I've heard in a while. I hope they felt really dumb after saying that.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> but of course they yelled at me saying that I should come to a stop at rollers and make sure there's no one below :dizzy:. I fucking hate skiers.


We should all print this out and circle number 3... Hand it out to dumbasses who beak off when they were the ones sitting out of view.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowboarding we have learned by necessity to look out for skiers while we are enjoying our time on the slopes. Seems like it's somehow in our DNA.:dunno: Most skiers from birth think they own the mountain. Trained horses with blinders, just point them in the right direction. Both skiers in video just have blinders. Both got taken for a ride.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

The one that got drilled was damn luck she was facing downhill otherwise bye bye knees.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> our big kickers are all locked away in a "park-only" area where you need a park pass, which costs extra money. this is standard on all the mountains I've been to around here.


I agree. Is it common to have something like this in the middle of an open slope? I don't think anywhere around here would do that. Isn't that the point of the parks? Ignore the at fault aspect, knowing people are going to do stupid things I can't help but question the placement. Their fault or not, nobody wants to kill a kid.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

f00bar said:


> I agree. Is it common to have something like this in the middle of an open slope? I don't think anywhere around here would do that. Isn't that the point of the parks? Ignore the at fault aspect, knowing people are going to do stupid things I can't help but question the placement. Their fault or not, nobody wants to kill a kid.


From what I could see of the video, it actually looks like its been fenced off with markers for the jump.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It does appear to be part of "The Park." Flags to the right in the vid, and you can just see some orange fencing to the left of the single skier on L. 

I DL'd and stopped video while I watched it almost full screen. From what appears to be their (...skiers) tracks, It almost looks like 1 or both of those skiers were side stepping down and across the slope thru that landing zone area. 
:dunno:

So,.. loitering in a landing zone below a park jump? Definitely "Darwin" candidates.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> It does appear to be part of "The Park." Flags to the right in the vid, and you can just see some orange fencing to the left of the single skier on L.
> 
> I DL'd and stopped video while I watched it almost full screen. From what appears to be their (...skiers) tracks, It almost looks like 1 or both of those skiers were side stepping down and across the slope thru that landing zone area.
> :dunno:
> ...


But if you look at everyone else going down the slope pretty much none of them look to by park type people. 10' to the left you have the typical 30 something woman just cruising down with her skis .5" apart doing the woowoo look at my butt wiggle as I go down thing.

At least around here you have to make an effort, in many cases even needing an extra pass and go through an extra gate and in sometimes sign some waivers, etc, to go into a park that has a launch pad like that.

That said, we don't have anything anywhere near as open as that slope seems to be. I was just curious of setups like that were common place elsewhere.


----------

